# problems after overclocking?



## camargo2012 (Sep 3, 2010)

i tried to overclock from the BIOS, i modified the bus speed just a little bit(my multiplier is set X15 and my bus speed is 200) but when i restart my pc i get a screen saying "detecting IDE drives....." (it takes a little bit too long on that screen) then i get another screen saying "disk boot error....insert system CD" then i restarted, selected in the BIOS "load optimized settings" and everything went back to normal! that only happens when i overclock!

then i tried setfsb, i moved the lever a little bit and my computer crashes! :sigh:

my specs:
intel pentium D 925 @ 3.00GHz
ECS 945GCT-M3 with a phoenix BIOS (v3.0E) in CPU Z, it says that i have version 6.00 PG(05/22/2007)
power supply: ULTRA 550 WATTS (model: ULT-H550W ATX Power Supply)
RAM:
DDR2
1024 MBytes (i have 2 ram sticks of 1GB each)
PC2-5300 (667 MHz, both sticks together)
Micron Technology (manufacturer)

my video card: XFX nvidia GeForce 9600 GSO overclocked to 650 MHz(core)

i have 4 fans in total in my computer case (xion II case, i removed the big 120 MM fan in the back, and replaced it with 2 80 MM LED fans running @ 3000 RPM each)
my cpu core temps are 40~50 when idle
im using the stock cpu fan but i just bought this cpu cooler: http://www.amazon.com/Rocketfish-LGA-775-1156-754/dp/B0030U9ET0/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t

in case you read my last thread, i was trying to upgrade my cpu but i couldnt, thats why i thought in overclocking my current CPU


----------

